# Frost bite



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

So it has recently gotten very cold in Maryland, and my roosters have gotten frost bite. My rooster little guy has be hit the worse. His comb is almost fully black and the tips bleed a lot. I don't know how to help him. I don't want him to loose his comb knowing that's a possibility. I put some bag balm on it as my perants told me to a couple yesterday but it has gotten worse. What should I do.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There isn't a lot you can do except protect him from the intense cold. I would put vaseline on his comb at night. That way it's sealed from moisture collecting on it causing the frostbite.


----------



## MapleHomestead (14 d ago)

What I would recommend is to GRADUALLY rub lukewarm water on the affected area. Do this after your rooster is no longer exposed to the cold because re warming and then become if cold again will cause more damage than before. I have never personally had frostbite occur with one of my birds but this is what I have heard from chicken keepers in my area (Utah) discuss and use to treat frostbite.


----------

